# All Milani Products.... Shadows, etc



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are some of the Milani wet to dry Shadows







Shamrock, leaf green, lily white, blue lagoon, girls luv pink, royalty, beach sand, black out


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 26, 2008)

i have to find the rest of my Milani stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ETA: someone wanted a dupe for Expensive Pink. It's not perfect but...
MAC 'Expensive Pink' bottom. Milani 'Illusion' top.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 27, 2009)

Milani Sunset Beach & Mai Tai Mineral Blushes


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 26, 2009)

*Milani Infinite Liquid Eyeliner*

Awesome product. Last FOREVER, I had to use makeup remover to get it off my hand when I tested it. Doesn't smear, smudge, or flake. Awesome colors and the brush is very easy to use as I am liquid liner challenged. 
The blue shade is 'infinte'
green shade is 'eternal'
pics are in natural light, no flash.


http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...akeup/eye1.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...akeup/eye2.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...akeup/eye3.jpg


----------



## mabeth (Sep 27, 2009)

eyeshadow quad: 01 *touch of brown*





eyeshadow quad: 01 *touch of brown* swatches





sunset duo: 01 *sunset city*





blush & bronzer combined, bronzer only, blush only





comparison: nars orgasm, milani sunset city blush, milani luminous





fairy tale nail polish (from LE black magic collection)


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Liquif'eye Metallic Eye Liner Pencil in 05 Brown


----------



## starfck (Mar 12, 2011)

two of the new baked marbleized eyeshadows


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Milani Lip Flash Pencils Review here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

Two of the Milani Glitzy glosses. The 3D version (Fashion Diva) has glitter in it, is thinner consistency and has a brush applicator. The other one (Glow Girl) just has more of a sheen to it, rather than actual glitter, it's creamier in consistency and has a doe foot applicator.


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

Milani Color Brilliance eye pencil - Purple


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

Lip Flash in Hot Flash and In a Flash


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 11, 2011)

Milani Baked Shadow in Rich Java Review

  	MAC Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	MAC Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## soco210 (Jul 8, 2011)

Milani Baked Blush - Terra Sole


----------



## soco210 (Jul 30, 2011)

Milani HD Advanced Lip Color in Classy Nude 102


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 8, 2011)

Milani-Madarina



  	Milani-Mango Mambo



  	Milani- Gorumet Coffee



  	Milani-Blackcherry


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 3, 2012)

Review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 6, 2012)

More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 22, 2012)

Full review & photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 23, 2012)

Full photos & swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 27, 2012)

Full review & swatches here. 
  	"Hermosa Rose"


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 27, 2012)

Full review & swatches here. 
  	"Amber Nectar"


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 2, 2012)

3D Glitzy Glamour Gloss in "Designer Label"
  	Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 4, 2012)

Lipstick in "Mandarina."  Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 6, 2012)

Milani Glitzy Glamour Gloss in "Glow Girl."  More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 10, 2012)

Milani 3D Glitzy Glamour Gloss in "Starshine."  More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 4, 2012)

Metallic Baked Eyeshadow in “Must Have Fuchsia”: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 5, 2012)

Marbleized Baked Eyeshadow in “Green Fortune”: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 18, 2015)

Moisture Matte Lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Moisture Matte Lipsticks


  NIce swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


>


  These are beautiful.


----------



## NicoleL (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## NicoleL (Mar 20, 2015)

Milani Rose powder Blushes swatched on dark skin


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 6, 2015)

Once again, Milani sent no more than two lipsticks each of the new LE liquid matte lipstick collection. I went to about 7-8 stores today and it was sold out. Why? Why? Why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am NOT/NOT a fan of limited collections and the games that some companies play.


----------



## Mac lover 1234 (Sep 13, 2015)

i need to try this brand, i love the colors!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

I feel like I hit the Lipstick Lottery today. I walked into a CVS about 24 miles from my house and I found ALL of the LE Milani liquid lipstick. I was incredulous. Of course, I grabbed all of them. I finally got my little hands on Romance which is a beautiful dark red wine lipstick. Gorgeous!! It's also the color the model is wearing in the promo ad. I guess there is a Lipstick God after all. Lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

I am going to drop this sneak preview here. These are the new Milani liquid matte lipsticks. I am feeling the three purple shades.


----------



## greenteababe (Apr 14, 2016)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Milani-Madarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa i like the se colors


----------

